# Bengal in heat? Is my cat spayed?



## lauraetco (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi there,
Without going to the vet, how do I tell if my bengal cat is spayed?

I got her in November of 2008 at just under a year old and was told that she wasn't spayed. She's been to the vet twice since then but I didn't think to ask the vet to check for me.

I'm wondering because I can't tell whether or not she's ever been in heat. She's always very vocal and affectionate but she doesn't ever make that loud, low, annoying call that cat's in heat usually make. Do bengals go through heat less often than regular domestic cats? Does their heat look and sound different than other cats?

I can't find a scar on her belly but maybe I'm just not looking hard enough. Perhaps she just healed really well.

Any tips on how to tell???

Thanks so much


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's impossible for you to tell. Sorry. Not all females are vocal during heat and it's possible to miss when a "silent caller" is in heat.

The vet can open her abdomen and see if she's spayed. Maybe it's possible to take a blood test and analyse the hormone levels and find out about it that way. Anyway, you can't tell by yourself. You have to get help from the vet.


----------

